# Camper Porch



## STRIPASAURUS

Just finished up a back-deck for a Fellow P&S member....he asked if I'd post 'em up for him! Gave him alittle undermount storage area on top of the deck and rod-holders.....





































Git'r done!!!


----------



## SeaSalt

undermount storage looks nice!


----------



## stripersteve

nice deck mike.love mine.best thing done to camper so far.no more sand tracked into camper.i like the storage space.great place to keep fire wood,etc.


----------



## Cdog

Sweet, nice job.


----------



## Mullet Miller

Wow, a back porch with a basement!

Nice work Mike!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Thanks guys for the "props"!!! I"m certain they'll be happy with their "new" porch!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Guest

Impressive! If I ever get a truck/camper deal like that, I'll give ya some business.


----------



## Shooter

As always The Master has done another sweeeeeeeeet job.

Love the underside storage.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Shooter said:


> As always The Master has done another sweeeeeeeeet job.
> 
> Love the underside storage.



Thanks Shooter...means alot coming from ya!!! 

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Shooter

Bud if we keep this up they will not be impressed when we do a normal job anymore


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Shooter said:


> Bud if we keep this up they will not be impressed when we do a normal job anymore


LOL!!! You guys have takin' it to the next level I mean to tell ya with your rack!!! I'll keep it at the level I've got it at for now......Ya'll will be doing Jacuzzi's and what not in pick-upbeds before it's over.......

Git'r done!!!


----------



## sandcruiser

*decked me again*

Mike,

Every time you put something else out there I'm just floored with your designs and crafstmanship. These units look like they will definitely keep the sand out and they are sharp to look at too.

Excellent my brother! Your creations are one-of-a-kind and your reputation is growing down here in the South.

Stay in touch!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

sandcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> Every time you put something else out there I'm just floored with your designs and crafstmanship. These units look like they will definitely keep the sand out and they are sharp to look at too.
> 
> Excellent my brother! Your creations are one-of-a-kind and your reputation is growing down here in the South.
> 
> Stay in touch!


Thanks Bro!!! Ya humble me!!!

I'll be comin' down to see ya'll soon for the Cobes....leave the light on for me!!! 

Git'r done!!!


----------



## pelicanman

Hey Michael, Thanks again for a nice job. Our family just got back from a t/c rally and got alot of nice comments about our rig. This is our third rack that we have had built(2-aluminum and 1-steel) and it is by far the nicest and the biggest that we have had and it sure does hold a bunch of stuff, along with being very practical. Sure was nice working with Michael who didn't mind making something different. Our family loves the new rack. Heading to Assateague in 2 wks. to use it in the sand. Thanks also for those small jobs; like, making the foglight and sandspike brackets for under the front rack out of aluminum AND extending all 4 of the camper legs AND for making some brackets for the bottom of the rear camper legs both out of steel. Hope I didn't forget anything. Oh, yea; the indoor/outdoor carpet for the center of the rear rack not in the picture(nice add-on). pelican man


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

Your more than welcome! I thank you!!! Glad you and the family enjoyed it and hope it continues to serve ya well!!!

Keep me posted!!!

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## paul parks

*camper porch, I would like a quote on the camper porch you have pictured.*




STRIPASAURUS said:


> Just finished up a back-deck for a Fellow P&S member....he asked if I'd post 'em up for him! Gave him alittle undermount storage area on top of the deck and rod-holders.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Git'r done!!!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS

paul parks said:


>


Sent ya a PM.....

Get it???


----------



## mellymac

Hey... Just browsing the internet and looking for a camper porch alot like this. Would love to get something like this. You build them?


----------



## VA-Apraisr

On the back of my motorhome, I have two "triangular" steel bar shaped like a V extending down to help with departure angle at ramps/curbs/etc.....wonder if it may protect your beautiful work by adding a few of these to the bottom? I know everytime I get on the Ocracoke ferry mine drags a few times depending upon how level the ramp access is at the moment. Just an FYI.......unless of course the back porch is always in the raised position when driving from ramp to ramp. Great looking work!


----------



## Papa-T

Some nice work there. Anyone would be proud of that.


----------

